# The mist



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Took this while on a short winter break this year. Comments criticism welcome on this shot.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Love it!! Really great .. 

we don't get anything like that over here (in Athens) or if we do it's very very rare, so I have nothing to show .. maybe I should move to the outskirts or the rural areas .. they must get lots and the also get snow ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's a beautifully framed photo but, for me, the mist detracts from it, it makes it look like a bad exposure - If the mist had been a bit thicker, it would be beautiful as you can nearly see where it's drifting down across the road and onto the fields.

Next time, can you have a word with the weather-man for some slightly better-defined mist? :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

The mist is photoshoped which is probibly why the exposure looks out. I could increase its depth and or exposure. Hard to know. Thanks for the feedback. 










I'll work on it more when I have the time.


----------



## royst206 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ohhh my goodness, that is quite breathtaking. I love the monochrome and everything--great choice. I absolutely am in love with mist/fog/clouds


----------

